# Flex app down for iOS prime in la?



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

I went to sign in for the daily 10 pm block grab and the app is telling me this platform does not support work in this area. I've using this iPhone just fine for over 10 days. What's going on???


----------

